# Lowland Tanker Company



## willy hardy (Jan 26, 2014)

Did anyone on this site sail on the Border Reiver or the Border Hunter in the early 1960s?


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

willy hardy said:


> Did anyone on this site sail on the Border Reiver or the Border Hunter in the early 1960s?


My great uncle Vic MacLeod was chief eng. with them early '60's.


----------



## willy hardy (Jan 26, 2014)

What ships did he sail on?
I sailed on the Border Reiver/ Border Hunter and the Afghanistan


----------

